# March 2009 - Moto-Man



## Moto-Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys 'n gals,

OK, this week I germinated, and planted soon after, 4 White Widow, 3 Speed Queen, 3 Satori and 3 ** (bagseed) beans in FFOF mixed w/ 25% perlite. I saturated - not hard to do - w/ distilled water. Not sure what PH is at all.

I have all but the Satori in a covered pan at 85' - all seem to be making quick progress (must be the warm temps, which I hope are not too warm). The Satori - covered separately - cracked later and haven't yet sprouted. All these are in the loft of my garage under four 4' 45W tubes.

In a day or so I plan to remove the cover and place them under four 4' 54W T5 HO tubes w/ circulating and exhaust fans in the Mylar-lined veg chamber: 4' x 3' x 3.5' 

With any luck, I'll have some females to choose from for my 3' x 2' x 6' flowering closet outfitted w/ a 400W HPS (yet-to-be-built) cool tube _á la THG_.

I've grown like three crappy grows in the last 18 months not really knowing what I was doing. Thanks to many of you, I think I know what I'm doing now.  I know I'm gonna have to adjust for height, so FIM and LST are on the agenda.

Once I have some choice females, I have a cloner set-up which should - theoretically at least - allow me to set up a perpetual harvest.  I guess I'm more about smaller and more frequent harvests rather than one large one. I figure that'll help me out w/ the learning curve also.

I'll try to update regularly w/ pics whose quality can only improve also 

Cheers!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like a good start moto-man.


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 8, 2009)

OK, I have shifted from the covered container tray since all my seeds sprouted and placed under the T5s in my "veg space". The Satori were a little slower in starting than the other strains. The Speed Queen so far seems to exhibit the most rapid growth. The BagSeed ones are also looking good. The White Widow seem to be less robust at this very early stage in comparison.

I'm not worried, but when I :bong1: I do tend to obsess about my plants 

Humidity is 45% and temps are 79 / 25.

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Things are looking good so far, one week in under 24/7 54W T5s... I just watered these bad-boyz - well, I hope they're gonna be girls 

Cheers,


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 13, 2009)

greta looking plants bro and i cant wait to see the speed queen and satori when there done.Ijust ordered some mandala #1 yesterday from attitude.Good luck with your girls


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 14, 2009)

Waspfire said:
			
		

> greta looking plants bro and i cant wait to see the speed queen and satori when there done.Ijust ordered some mandala #1 yesterday from attitude.Good luck with your girls



Thanks a lot for stopping by, Waspfire. 

The Satori are exhibiting a purplish hue on the second set of leaves. Also, the cotyledons on them are larger than my other strains.  

More pics next weekend!


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I thought I wouldn't transplant so soon, but some of my plants were looking droopy and I suspected they were root bound; indeed they were! The FFOF and perlite mix seems a very effective medium. I have the fourth set of leaves starting on all of them now - tiny but you can see them. 

They've been vegging for 12 days now under 4 54W T5s.  I think I should prolly begin a nute regimen, but I'm kinda overwhelmed by all the choices out there!

The first three are of my 13 plants at 11 days veg and the last two are of some in their new pots.

Cheers,


----------



## gniyalp (Mar 21, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I thought I wouldn't transplant so soon, but some of my plants were looking droopy and I suspected they were root bound; indeed they were! The FFOF and perlite mix seems a very effective medium. I have the fourth set of leaves starting on all of them now - tiny but you can see them.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Moto... looking good.

I have the same issue since I will be starting a grow soon myself and am interested what the group has to say with regards to nutes.

good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2009)

Your plants are looking great.  I love Satori and Speed Queen.  I do my complete veg with T5s.  Watch your ppms with Mandala strains.  They are very efficient in their uptake of nutes.  You will probably want to keep your ppms under 800-900.


----------



## WhiteWidowMaker (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking good Moto. I'm sending you some green mojo.


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your plants are looking great.  I love Satori and Speed Queen.  I do my complete veg with T5s.  Watch your ppms with Mandala strains.  They are very efficient in their uptake of nutes.  You will probably want to keep your ppms under 800-900.



Thanks a lot HG, this means another tool apart from a PH meter, correct?  Isn't there one tool that does both? What do you use, if you don't mind sharing that, please? 

I'm really excited by the robust growth of (especially) the Speed Queens.  Since I took that pic a few days ago, the SQs have fatter stalks and more inter-nodal growth than the other three strains I have... it's pretty dramatic :hubba:

13 plants and only room for 4 females in my grow closet!!  :holysheep:

Thanks for stopping by 

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's a couple more pics of my seedlings at 19 days since sprouting under 4 T5s in FF-OF + perlite mix.  The single plant is my hearty Speed Queen - god, I hope she's a she, this is my nicest looking specimen. The other pic shows my 3 Satori on the right foreground and 4 WW to their left.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good man, they coming on well thats for sure and yeah the speed queen looks lovely.
May the weed fairy bring you all girls


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 26, 2009)

gniyalp said:
			
		

> Hey Moto... looking good.
> 
> I have the same issue since I will be starting a grow soon myself and am interested what the group has to say with regards to nutes.
> 
> good luck



Thanks G... I ended up going w/some General Hydroponics series someone gave me. I checked w/ them on their site and asked if these were OK for my soil grow and they told me to follow the instructions on their website re the "Drain to Waste" schedule.  So, that's what I'm doing this grow.  

If I had more $$ to spend, I'd prolly go w/ the FF soil series, but I need to save for a centrifugal fan for my flowering closet 

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Looking good man, they coming on well thats for sure and yeah the speed queen looks lovely.
> May the weed fairy bring you all girls



Hey, thanks for the good wishes, NB!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

looking real nice Moto-Man, have some green mojo...  

:bong2: :bongin:  :ccc::fly: :stoned:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

looking good man,
you should get a ec metre or a ppm meter(same thing just different units) for tesring the strenght of your nutes
you can buy them on ebay,they start at $20 but your better off getting a slightly better one like a Milwaukee one,
as they stay accurate longer,
also you will need some calabration fluid for the metre.
get your self a ph metre as well.
i poped some seeds as well and i have a few plants nearly finished,
take a look at my G.J!
and good luck!


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 26, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good man,
> you should get a ec metre or a ppm meter(same thing just different units) for tesring the strenght of your nutes
> you can buy them on ebay,they start at $20 but your better off getting a slightly better one like a Milwaukee one,
> as they stay accurate longer,
> ...



Thanks SGT, yeah I do need those instruments... THG mentioned it the other day too. Lemme take a peek at your GJ..

Thanks LHL, need all the mojo I can get 

Cheers everyone,


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for haven a look at my g.j moto!
its handy when you have the ec metre as you can quickly make up the strenght of nutes you need,
so you dont get nute burn,
and ph is important as well,if you want them to grow fast!


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 27, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks for haven a look at my g.j moto!
> its handy when you have the ec metre as you can quickly make up the strenght of nutes you need,
> so you dont get nute burn,
> and ph is important as well,if you want them to grow fast!



Yeah, thanks SGT, I thought about it and figured this is what separates serious farmers from dilettantes  so I did order both last night 

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

cool which ones did you order? and how much did you spend?
well you wont regret it!
there handy for cheaking the run off of your plants
to tell if they have enough or too much nutes as well as when your mixing up your nuts!
so do you have any pics of your little guys today?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

looking great moto!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> well you wont regret it!
> there handy for cheaking the run off of your plants
> to tell if they have enough or too much nutes as well as when your mixing up your nuts!


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> cool which ones did you order? and how much did you spend?
> well you wont regret it!
> there handy for cheaking the run off of your plants
> to tell if they have enough or too much nutes as well as when your mixing up your nuts!
> so do you have any pics of your little guys today?



Hey SGT, I got these w/free shipping from Season Gear dot com:

Milwaukee pH Meter, PH600  Mil-PH600-Tester -  22.50
Milwaukee CD97 TDS         Mil-CD97 -  15.95

More pics next week bro' - I like it when the pics show dramatic differences :hubba:

Thanks again,


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

yea they seem like very good prices you got them for well done!
i payed $70 for my milwaukee ec metre!
did you get any calibration fluid for the metre?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

hay man thats a cool site you found!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 28, 2009)

how long you vegging those for?
what is your height and width available
in your flower room?
id flower those right now myself, imo


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 28, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> how long you vegging those for?
> what is your height and width available
> in your flower room?
> id flower those right now myself, imo



Well, these have been vegging for only 22 days since germination and are now between 4-6" tall. I gotta say though, these are all nice and bushy and squat, even my bee-ess seeds (bagseed). I have stipules forming on most now plus the beginnings of 9-point leaves on a few - like the f'n Speed Queen (!) w/ 6mm diameter stems hard as a rock already...

My flowering closet is 3' wide, 2.5" deep and almost 6' but it's not ready yet at all.  I will post to the Growing Room section in a few, cuz I have some serious questions to ask there about ventilation/exhaust etc.

My sense was to wait until I see some pre-flowers, and given that I have stipules already , that could come soon, no?  As I said elsewhere though, I only have room for four plants in the closet.

Thanks for your comments DOC, I think maybe I should maybe wait a lil longer here though until I determine gender.

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

it depends do you want mothers to take clones off or do you just want to flower what you have?
well if you can use the full 6foot 
,ie hang the light at 6foot then you should be able to veg them to at least 3 foot,
hay you can ask questions on your g.j and then you will know where the answers are!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Thanks for your comments DOC, I think maybe I should maybe wait a lil longer here though until I determine gender.



Well, for a number of reasons I changed my mind and three days ago I went to 12/12.  Thanks DOC.  They're under the T5s for a spell, but w/ 12 plants I wanna see four females at least. I'm still in the midst of sorting through things and equipment, but I decided that a non-ventilated hood in a 32"x20"x60" would be too hot. Right now I'm working on my 400W Cooltube and trying to engineer that.

It's not so easy to be a good (efficient) farmer when you have limitations of space and $$ !  I have to redo a good portion of my garage and get my moto-tools off the wall to accommodate this hobby 

Anyway, I have a couple weeks of growth-height time so I can verify gender, which will hopefully occur soon.

Thanks for all the supportive remarks everyone!  Pics coming at next feeding time, which should be tomorrow or Friday since soil is not yet bone-dry  

I'll also include updated pics of growing space and my 400W HPS Cooltube - modified for my situation 

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 1, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> it depends do you want mothers to take clones off or do you just want to flower what you have?
> well if you can use the full 6foot
> ,ie hang the light at 6foot then you should be able to veg them to at least 3 foot,
> hay you can ask questions on your g.j and then you will know where the answers are!



Thanks SGT, I think I want both 

I'm actually more like 5' from top to bottom in the flowering space and my veg space, is less than 3' all told.  I added more remarks in this thread a minute ago.  Thanks a lot for your interest, I'm still feeling good about things in spite of my learning curve!

Cheers,


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

5ft, just remember to factor in the height of your pots and a safe distance from light when you workin out how tall you would like finished plants to be, damn good job you put em 12/12 now me thinks, all the best


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 1, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hey SGT, I got these w/free shipping from Season Gear dot com:



Hey man plants are looking great- I'll be looking forward to the new pics.

Is that website correct? I went to it and it doesn't work... are they just down?

hxxp://www.seasongear.com/ ??


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

i think you should flower now so,
also you should prob look into a sea of green method of growing,
as you dont have very much height to work with.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 2, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Hey man plants are looking great- I'll be looking forward to the new pics.
> 
> Is that website correct? I went to it and it doesn't work... are they just down?
> 
> hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ ??


 
Fixed the website in your quote!  I actually just ordered a new PH pen from them yesterday.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

hi moto
i like your idea for the cool tube,
intercooler hose? what did you use for the glass?
mylar should do fine untill you get a reflector
figures you have look along the same lines as what i would get,
so looks good so far!
you should be fine, just keep a close eye on them!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 2, 2009)

[Sorry if this appears twice]

Hey everyone - hope all is well and green for y'all 

OK, following earlier, solid advice and encouragement from SwiftGT and others, I picked up PPM and PH meters. (Thanks, LHL for correcting the link, yeah, nice price, very fast service. I love competence 

Anyway, tonight I calibrated both tools, and with feeding of my babies necessary, I took copious notes!  I had fun doing this, being all scientific and such... cuz' I'm pretty much a fly (ride!) by the seat of my pants kinda guy - lol But, precision is important here, I realize.

I don't wanna pretend that I understand the implications here at all, but here are my notes below. I'd be very grateful to you guys 'n gals for interpretation here, what are the implications of these numbers?  What am I doing right? What am I doing wrong?

Here's what I measured and did tonight:

My tap water after sitting for several days in a clean gallon milk jug: 7.9 PH. Happily, I had some "PH Down" and made this go to 6.0 - did I err here?

I have my tap water (rated second best in the nation in the NYT a year or two ago) in gallon milk jugs and w/ 12 plants I need almost three of these. I watered these bad-boyz-girlz w/ 20-24 oz nutrient-rich solution made up of 1 tsp GH Flora Grow, Micro & Bloom, plus 1 tsp of Dyna Grow Liquid Bloom. This solution revealed the following numbers:

With PH adjusted in jug 1, I had a PPM reading of 841. I applied this carefully to the following plants until I realized run-off. This is what I then got in PPM:

  Satori 1 - 201 
  Satori 2 - 381 
  Satori 3 - 167

  Bagseed 1 - 181
  Bagseed 2 - 167

The second jug of nute solution gave me this new PPM: 778

So I used this to water the next groups of plants and got these results in my measurements:

  Speed Queen 1 - 153
  Speed Queen 1 - 201
  Speed Queen 1 - 292

Now, here are some interesting (and low-ish) numbers from my White Widows - three of whom were FIM'd already because they were growing TOO fast!

  WW 1 - 152
  WW 1 - 065 - ***?
  WW 1 - 110
  WW 1 - 076 - this one was fed w/ a new jug of water/solution w/ an initial PPM of 865 

I have not noted any pre-flowers, so no clue as to gender yet. Here are some pics before watering them tonight. 

Also, here's a couple pics of my Cooltube setup for my 400W lamp I intend t use in my 30"x 20"x60" flowering closet. The two screws you see are to tweak the positioning of the lamp so it's centered in the tube. I'll prolly need a reflector, I figure cardboard and Mylar for the time being... love that 
umbrella reflector that LHL picked up recently though!

Cheers everyone and thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 3, 2009)

Here are a few pics, not sure if these made it or not.


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hi moto
> i like your idea for the cool tube,
> intercooler hose? what did you use for the glass?
> mylar should do fine untill you get a reflector
> ...



Hey bro, this is The Hemp Goddess's idea!  She has instructions on that thread in her sig. I couldn't find any side mounted mogul sockets like she has, so I took two 90' angle brackets and fastened them to a standard type socket, then into the rubber coupler w/ a couple small panhead bolts & nuts (hidden under the hose clamp). I used license plate nylon fasteners as spacers   I still need to take the heat gun and some WD40 to push that other coupler down over the glass some more.  This is a "Bake Around" pyrex glass tube I got on e-Bay.

I'm gonna try to cool it w/ the exhaust vent (steady 77 degrees) from my T5 veg space... not sure if that will keep it as cool as I might need, but I'll give it a go :hubba: and report back.

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 3, 2009)

Here are some more pics of my WW, SpeedQueen, Satori and random BagSeed plants at 27 days since sprouting.  :hubba:  These are on 12/12 for several days now.

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

whats a Bake Around? cant find anything like that on ebay!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> whats a Bake Around? cant find anything like that on ebay!



Hey SGT, I misspelled it.. Google: bake a round pyrex     Also check out THG's project in the DIY section. A few others have made these also IIRC.

Cheers,


----------



## gniyalp (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Moto...  stopped in to see the progress 

keep up the nice work


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

ha ha yea i figured it out in the end!
there like all $20 plus stupit shipping prices,
i think ill look else where for somthing like it,
maybe just make one out of sheet metal,


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 3, 2009)

gniyalp said:
			
		

> Hey Moto...  stopped in to see the progress
> 
> keep up the nice work



Thanks for stopping by bro' - appreciate it.

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 6, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Here are some more pics of my WW, SpeedQueen, Satori and random BagSeed plants at 27 days since sprouting.  :hubba:  These are on 12/12 for several days now.



OK everybody... only 9 days on 12/12 and I've ID'd four plants: We do have three girls so far!  One Speed Queen and two White Widows. And, one of my Bag Seeds sure looks like a male to me!

I FIMed the WWs.. but not the SQs or the Satoris. They're staying nice and squat and and looking lush and bushy so far. I "pinched" all the stems before feeding tonight.

Pic 1 are the babies ready for feeding - the B-S male is the tallest in front foreground. Pic 2 is SQ-3. Pic 3 is WW-1 - I'm anticipating that thread on the right node is a pistil... but it might be a premature conclusion too. Pic 4 is WW-4, and that sure looks like a pistil to me.  Finally, the offending male in Pic 5 - lookit those pollen sacs developing!

Overall, I'm feeling pretty good about things. Plants are healthy looking, ID'd four plants at nine days into flowering... not too shabby. 

Cheers!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

Moto-man lookin' good! Good job on all the females! Sure is a relief isn't it?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 6, 2009)

yep thats fast id times it took at least 15 days for mine to show, and i got 2 females out of 6 !
looks like there comming on nicely!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 7, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Moto-man lookin' good! Good job on all the females! Sure is a relief isn't it?



Yeah, nice to know I have a few girls!  If I have too many though, I'm not sure where I'm going to put them, but I'll burn that bridge when I get to it 

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 9, 2009)

Greetings, kind and gentle people!

OK, things are going swimmingly over here.. gender identification has made for almost all my lil plants - actually, not so little, they're growing like f'n weeds! :hubba:

But, I did discover a few more males... 1 Speed Queen, another Satori, and another Satori for whom the jury still seems to be out... so out of an original 13 plants, I have 8 that are certain females - woohooo 

Problem is that my flowering closet can only accommodate six females, so I may have to pawn off a couple plants on (very) trusted friends. The others are still in the veg space under 12/12 T5s.  

I transplanted the six tallest into larger pots, the other two girls will have to wait until I decide what to do.

I have a question: can I take cuttings now that I have been in flowering stage for a week or so?  Or will that completely screw up the metabolism of the new clones?

Here are some pics: Pic 1 is the newly discovered Satori male and the next one is of some happy, female campers under 400W HPS in my intercoolered-CoolTube flowering space. Temps are about 22'C at canopy and humidity is 25%. 

Cheers!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 16, 2009)

Bad news, one of my Satori turned into a male. I wonder if when I "pinched" below the meristem, I didn't pinch too hard and kinda shocked the plant. I swear there were white hairs on her... Anyway, I do have seven girls now:

3 WW
2 Satori
2 Speed Queen

Two of my bag-seed plants turned male and one was destroyed by my rambunctious puppy when I put it outside for some reason that escapes me now.

I know my flowering closet is too small, so I'm also utilizing my veg space for the time being.  Everything could be better, of course, but I'm also pretty sure I'm gonna have the nicest grow I've ever had too.

Here's some pics: The 1st is of five of them, the 2nd is one of my Satori and the 3rd is a WW which was FIMed and pinched afterward also. It looks way different than the other WWs though.

Cheers,


----------



## Newbud (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice problem to have init too much green lol
I got exactly same problem, only room for six and one in flower room lol, No room in there either now


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn moto- those look real healthly- picture perfect. I've always been interested in the Satori

7 ladies! I wish that was my problem lol- I'm just hoping for 1 right now.
Nice setup too by the way- looks real clean


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

seven eh, not too bad,
i think i went through about 20 or so seeds to get 2 fems!
but i guess if you pay peanuts expect monkeys!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 21, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Damn moto- those look real healthly- picture perfect. I've always been interested in the Satori
> 
> 7 ladies! I wish that was my problem lol- I'm just hoping for 1 right now.
> Nice setup too by the way- looks real clean



Thanks a lot GG, yeah it's a lil better than 50% so I'm not complaining 

I burned the meristem of one of my two Satori a bit, so I'm a lil bummed, but hopefully she'll weather the damage.

Here's my pics after 24 days of flowering. Pic #1 is all six girls; #2 is one of the Satori; #3 is a WW; #4 is a Speed Queen; #5 is the other Satori; #6 is the other Speed Queen and #7 is my other WW.. so two of each 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 21, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Pic #1 is all six girls... so two of each



I gave the other WW (7th) girl to a friend for a birthday present


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

I gota say they look sweet man nice green real healthy looking


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah man bet he was happy lol


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 21, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yeah man bet he was happy lol



Haha.. yeah he was. I wish I had his backyard.. all fenced, secluded and such.  This will be interesting since this WW is now outside, so I'm not sure what to expect since it's been on 12/12 for three weeks. Any thoughts?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Well i wouldnt know but from what i seen seen they just re veg and then get on with growing.
They usually a lot bigger outside too. 
Depends if he keeps it alive long enough should make a nice plant i imagine


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

Lookin' good bro. Nice work.


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, today was feeding time again so I thought I'd take some pics of my six girls who are just about four weeks into flowering. I know they look droopy except for my star SQ-2 which can easily handle four days between feedings: 

1) This is my favorite Speed Queen (SQ2). The stem is so thick, I wonder if "pinching" helped make it that way... and the bud growth is so thick and lush, I can only imagine what another month of 400W HPS might do 

2) Middle of the stem of the SQ2

3) Top flower of SQ2

4) This is SQ3, still a very pretty plant

5) Satori 1, this is the one whose top flower got a bit fried last week; I followed someone's advice, plucked it and smoked it   a bit harsh but I did get nice and high :hubba:

6) Satori 2, this one I also pinched during veg, but look how tall she got anyway! I should have FIMed her, like I did the WWs, but for some reason I didn't. Big difference in height.

7) This is WW4 which got FIMed early on; notice the four colas going (one is behind the front one.

8) WW1 was also FIMed, gotta love the four budding colas here too 

9) Here's an aerial view of WW4.

I'm using GH liquid nutes so tsp per gallon here is: Gro 1  Micro 1 and Bloom 2. Then I add 1 tsp of Dyna-Gro Bloom liquid plant food. I think I'll add some molasses next feeding maybe.

Overall, I am very pleased with things! :hubba:

Cheers everyone and thanks for stopping by and commenting, I appreciate it!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking good fella nice and healthy, bit droopy but you explained that 
Nice healthy green for sure.

Yeah pinching really fattens the stem specially if you nip a bit too hard and split the stem ( not advisable though )


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 27, 2009)

looking good moto man!


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

wonderful plants wish mine would tell me their sex already.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## Moto-Man (May 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, it's been like 13 days since I last posted an update and things seem to be going very well. Due to space limitations, I'm splitting between between the 400W HPS and my T5 bloom fluoros for five of my six girls. The Satori must stay in the taller closet w/ the HPS though.

There's a definite lemony and diesel-ish hint to the Satori.  With  the Speed Queens, there are hints of citrus and bubble gum. The White Widows.. I'm not sure I know how to describe their smell; first thing that came to mind was dirt, but it's way more complex than that. I got those seeds from BC Seed King BTW if anyone has any experice w/ these WWs.e I hav

I figure I have at least two more weeks to flower, only one of the WWs has brown pistils already, no other plant does. Trichome growth seems abundant; I just wanna keep smelling these ladies 

Anyway, here's some bud porn for you pervs   Haha

Pic 1) My tall Satori
Pic 2) SQ-3, she's really filling out a lot. Leaves are doing their thing, but lots of bud here
Pic 3) SQ-3 close-up
Pic 4) SQ-2, she's a little smaller, but beautifully proportioned
Pic 5) SQ-2 close-up
Pic 6) One of my WWs

Cheers,


----------



## Calico (May 9, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I thought I wouldn't transplant so soon, but some of my plants were looking droopy and I suspected they were root bound; indeed they were! The FFOF and perlite mix seems a very effective medium. I have the fourth set of leaves starting on all of them now - tiny but you can see them.
> 
> ...




With the way those plants are growing, I would suggest bigger pots, just so there's plenty of room for the roots to grow.


----------



## Moto-Man (May 10, 2009)

Calico said:
			
		

> With the way those plants are growing, I would suggest bigger pots, just so there's plenty of room for the roots to grow.



I think you were stuck on p.1  

I did do just that though, weeks ago. We can always have bigger pots, indeed...

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

mmmmmm nice work moto,
talk about frosting!
very nice!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

Looking real good Moto,, those mandala strains look so frosty.  I just ordered the Satori so you'll have to let me know how she smokes!


----------



## Moto-Man (May 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Looking real good Moto,, those mandala strains look so frosty.  I just ordered the Satori so you'll have to let me know how she smokes!



Thanks LHL, I'll be sure to make a smoke report for you... I am very pleased w/ the Satori and the SQs!

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (May 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd post some more frostiness for your vicarious enjoyment   I started flushing all my plants seven days ago w/ 6.5 PH water - btw, orange peels are a nice natural PH "down" but if you leave them in water too long, they develop mold.

I also got my "EyeClops" tool/toy to take pics of trichomes, pretty cool.

Anyway, thanks to a great _many_ of you, I think I will realize a decent little harvest w/ my six plants!

Remember the Satori whose budding meristem I fried, and subsequently snipped? Take a look at Pic 1 to see what happened - two buds started to develop... big and fat! :hubba:

Pic 1: Satori 2 top
Pic 2: Satori 2 cola
Pic 3: Satori 1 cola 

I find it interesting that the leave's of S1 are shinier and darker than S2, I wonder why the edges are slightly curling up like that.  They're still like that today.

Pic 4: Satori 1 top 
Pic 5: Speed Queen 3 top
Pic 6: SQ 3 cola
Pic 7: WW1 - I call this one the "four clubs" - getting heavy now too.
Pic 8: WW1 - top
Pic 9: WW1 close-up through magnifying galss
Pic 10-12: Some trichome shots w/ the EyeClops cam 

Cheers!


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

hey man
nice work man there super frosty buds you have there!
looks like you'll have some top notch bud in no time!


----------



## Moto-Man (May 18, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hey man
> nice work man there super frosty buds you have there!
> looks like you'll have some top notch bud in no time!



Thx SGT - you are one of those "many" I cited !

Cheers,


----------



## Newbud (May 18, 2009)

Feels good dont it?

Your next issue is what to do with all the bud lol.


----------



## Moto-Man (May 24, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Today, I brought out my trusty EyeClops to check the trichomes on all my plants. I found that my smaller Satori had trichomes that were definitely getting more amber in color.

So I decided to give her the chop!

Would anyone care to guess what my dry weight might be? I really have no clue what I might get once everything has dried and cured.

Enjoy the pics!  

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (May 25, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Feels good dont it?
> 
> Your next issue is what to do with all the bud lol.



Well, NB, you are surely correct!  First though, where am I gonna be able to dry all this stuff?? Planning is key and a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing   Things will definitely be planned better next go-round. But I am working on it...

Yeah, it does feel real good.. thanks bro' :hubba:

Chopped my larger WW tonight also, cuz it felt right to do so. Trichs were borderline-ish, mostly coudy but no amber, but I have another WW as well, maybe I will let that one go amber. This one - "the four clubs" - I felt, should _not_ go amber. Not sure why, it was a gut thang 

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

sounds good man,
watch out for drying in your grow room,
make sure they stay in darkness,the temp is about 20c and rh is less then 40%
dont want it getting mouldy!
but good work, loven the eyeclops pics!
and can wait to see what you have planned for you next grow?


----------



## Moto-Man (May 25, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> sounds good man,
> watch out for drying in your grow room,
> make sure they stay in darkness,the temp is about 20c and rh is less then 40%
> dont want it getting mouldy!
> ...




Thanks for keeping an eye out, man... check, check and double check!  I'm gonna try and reveg one Satori and 1 Speed Queen. I wanna try to clone so I can have a perpetual harvest like many of you.

And I have a few seeds which just germinated - same strains.  I can see how much fun it might be to buy new seeds though 

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (May 25, 2009)

Hey Everybody,

OK, I chopped both my White Widows, one last night and one today.  I checked the trichs on my second WW this morning and definitely could see amber colors forming. I'm not into couch-lock pot, so I went ahead :hubba:

1) First pic is of the trichomes of the second WW..
2) My first WW - the "Four Clubs"
3) Yield from my second WW
4) WW1 to left of center (note hanging blue tape in the top center) WW2 to the right- in the back is my smaller Satori, which was chopped first.
5) The 3 girls I have left, L-R: 

   Speed Queen 3 - this one has some time to go still, dense and thick, but not as hard buds like;
   Speed Queen 2 - unbelievable how hard and dense these buds are, like a rock, she'll be the next to go, trichs are cloudy w/ just a hint of amber coloration; 
   Satori (tall girl) - this one had gotten too close to the HPS, so minimal trichome production on upper leaves, but that cola is SO thick, thicker than SQ3, and she has at least a week in front of her, I suspect. 

I am so pleased w/ everything so far!  Happy Memorial Day (everybody in the USA 

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

hay moto,
if you where looking for a more head high go for the more sativa  strains, 
they look good, maywant to wait untill you see 100% cloudy if you want max potency but not too much couchlock,
but looks real good man,
keep up the good work!


----------



## zipflip (May 26, 2009)

i dig the speed queen man. i'd like to try em myself. i googled speed queen an says its a pretty easy to grow and tugh lil plant...


----------



## Moto-Man (May 26, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i dig the speed queen man. i'd like to try em myself. i googled speed queen an says its a pretty easy to grow and tugh lil plant...



Thanks for taking a peek, Zip. I gotta say, I love these lil bad-girlz. They are hardy, they are easily kept short and the nug is sooo dense and hard, it's amazing. These are my prize plants and I will follow others' advice and let them go all cloudy. 

The colas, while tending to be short, are just perfect. It is a lovely strain to grow and I will pay money to get more of these seeds if I have to. Hopefully I will realize some revegging.

More to come, when the time comes to chop - maybe a week from now 

Cheers,


----------



## zipflip (May 27, 2009)

i like that dense look to em as well.
  i got one girl. only one of her strain in my bunch that has some real tight buddage on her. definately an indica dom.  
  i also got some new ones in veg now that sorta look how ya speed queen were when yound. really fat/wide leaves.
  i mean i got a few right now that almost twice they size in each day. the dang things almost look liek rhubarb leaves now tonite lol.
  and teh feel to them is somethin way diff than i felt any other leaf before.  almost a fleshy type feel to it. its different to me. 
 no idea wat strain as i get seeds from all my friends form their bags of nug. im not fortunate to afford such quality smoke so i said hell wit it i'll grow my own for free lol.
  but look good man keep up teh good work .


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,

On May 24th-26th I started drying the two WW, the smaller Satori and my smaller Speed Queen... tonight I judged things to be sufficiently dry enough to put the buds in some paper bags (w/ a few holes) in the drying chamber (aka flowering closet). Things look pretty good so far and the Satori and WW are real nice smokes - if not a bit harsh yet - but the lemony-diesel smelling Satori just rocks!  It's a real nice long-lasting high, heady and pleasant. It also makes my eyes a bit more red than I'm used to seeing them, so the first time in my life, I might have to keep some Visine on hand   I have not tried the SQ-2 yet...

Now the bad news; my big, fat SQ-3, which I brought in to chop tonight, had mold right in the middle of the cola - not good -   I wonder if this developed when I placed it and my tall Satori into the garden shed to get them out of the light - temps in there had to have been over 90 the last day or two, as I type this, I realize how dumb this move might have been.

I only lost a few nice big flowers and any that may have been near the mold are drying all by themselves far removed from the rest of the ample harvest. I was too annoyed to take pics - sorry.

My other Satori, the "tall girl" was in the shed w/ the SQ, but she doesn't seem to be affected. I wonder if I should chop her now as well, the trichs are kinda variable but most have a little amber colored "cap" even if there ares still clear and cloudy ones all over. Also, I can feel along the main cola where the bud has tightened up and gotten more dense, the very top of the cola has loose, softer bud, which suggests it could still flower a little longer.

The problem is that I have no place to flower anymore, too much bud is drying and curing. I can't leave it outside and I think I'll just have to chop even if it means it's a little early.

Anyway, that's my news, a minor setback, but Newbud was right, what am I gonna do w/ all this pot?? :holysheep:  Jeezo...

Cheers,


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol well done fella 
Shame about the mold but i'm sure its a lesson learned 

Did you save the fan leaves and stems from the WW?
If they are DP they are known to be abnormally high in THC producing a nice non disruptive stone 

As you can see in my sig i'm an oficial member of the DP WW SFLC #.410,,, Dutch Passions White Widow Stems & Fan Leaves Club


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Yesterday, I finished plucking buds off my stems and putting the ones that fit(!) into nice, clean glass jars, so this grow, which began in early March is now done 

Here's the breakdown yield of my harvest:

White Widows (2) - 72 grams
Speed Queen (larger) - 49
Satori (larger) - 50
Speed Queen - 35
Satori - 36

So my total is 242 grams, which is about 8.5 ounces! :hubba:

Here are some final pics to help end this journal. 

1. My taller Satori once she got chopped
2. Satori and Speed Queen drying out
3. Hash! I've the 120u and 25u Bubble-Bags - but 4 grams is still awesome!
4. All my weed! + the SQ and Satori colas that I didn't want to break up.

Thanks again to so many of you who answered my questions, and by whose example I sought to emulate your own success w/ the tools presently at my disposal!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic M-M 

Stop teasing us outsiders waiting for summer to do her thing while you are sitting smiling enjoying your bounty  

Brilliant pics, great to look at :aok:

Congrats.

eace:


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic M-M
> 
> Stop teasing us outsiders waiting for summer to do her thing while you are sitting smiling enjoying your bounty
> 
> Brilliant pics, great to look at :aok:



Haha, didn't mean to tease HIE... and thanks for your kind remarks. I'm sure following the solar cycle is definitely something that can try someone's patience!  Glad you liked the pics... wish I had yer camera though! 

Cheers man,

N.B. I found a 9 gm bud lying about, so I'm calling it a full nine ounces since I've been smoking some for a while now too   It all keeps getting better and better the longer I cure it


----------



## zipflip (Jun 14, 2009)

got sum fat colas there moto.  excellent lookn harvest. keep on keepin on friend.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 16, 2009)

Well done fella.
Got some nice smoke for a while 

Whats next then lol


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Well done fella.
> Got some nice smoke for a while
> 
> Whats next then lol



Thanks NB  Well, I have another Satori, a Speed Queen, a rumored Jack  Herrer, some random seed from the USVI, a WW, and - dig this - a seed I found on one of my recent plants - dunno which one though. I'm calling it the Immaculate Conception   I have no idea why one of these flowers seeded. I had no males develop pods. I 86ed them in preflower, so, very odd!

Cheers,


----------

